# deleting a thread



## reptileraver (Oct 27, 2011)

how do i delete a post i have mad eas they have been sold and also how do i take a picture off a previous made post.


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

you cannot delete a thread, but it can be closed if it is your own and you are a premium member or if you get a moderator do to it for you, this is so no more people can comment but its still going to be there. you can only edit a post within the first 15 minutes of making it too :2thumb:

hope this helps :victory:


----------

